# HELP with Asian noodles



## Dina (Jun 28, 2009)

I've been using dried noodles from the Asian section of my market to make chicken low mein but the noodles are getting SO STICKY on me.  I've tried it several times, with no success, having to throw out the noodles with the veggies (argh...and that Sherry and sesame oil are not cheap!!!!).  The packaged noodles ask to soak in warm water for 30 minutes then stir fry.  They're made out of wheat flour; they're not egg noodles.  What do I do, and how can I stir fry them without getting sticky?  Please help!!!  Thanks.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 28, 2009)

Dina, try to find the soft lo mein noodles.  After they are cooked, drain, rinse and toss with sesame oil.  Then you an add them to the stir-fry when the time comes.

That should work with the dry noodles too.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 28, 2009)

Forget the soaking noodles. Go buy some cheap Ramen noodle packages. Boil the noodles for 3 minutes, rinse  and voila! You will be pleased. You can toss them into the low mein at the end or serve the mixture over them.

I get "Imitation Shrimp Noodles" from my Asian market. They are little round "nests" of wheat noodles. Cook them for 2 1/2 minutes and they are perfect cold or warm. Do quite well in stir fries. I like to cut them after cooking and before adding,
because they are quite long.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 29, 2009)

What Andy said. I also had problems with the sticking thing until I added vegetable oil to the boil. Andy's way would work also.

Bob


----------



## Dina (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks guys!  I saw some fresh noodles ready to stir fry but DD doesn't like shrimp flavored.  I need to make a trip to the Asian market instead of looking for these at the grocery store.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 3, 2009)

Dina - you may want to double-check the "ready-to-stir-fry" noodles at your regular market. Even though the package says "shrimp flavored", chances are very good that the noodles themselves aren't shrimp flavored, just that there's a packet of shrimp flavoring included. You can always toss the packet & just use the noodles by themselves in your own recipe. I've done that before.

Also - many many supermarkets now carry packages of plain ramen noodles that are of better quality than the ones sold with the soup packets.  You'll find them wherever your market has their Asian products.


----------



## shalinee (Jul 10, 2009)

I am a Malaysian Chinese and I often cook noodles. There are a lot of different types of Asian noodles. Actually the best one is the fresh noodles if you can get them. You can find it in the cooler or fridge section. The texture is very different and you won't get a sticky noodle. Plain fry it a while with a little oil before you add in the ingredients to make the noodles taste better. Hope you have better success.


----------

